# Post Your Nascar StockCars!!!



## RiderZ

Hey gang-i'm a huge Nascar fan and with the 2008 season about to begin this Sunday at Daytona i though it would be fitting to see your Stock Car racers.All of my Nascar racers are of the LifeLike variety.I hear LL is going to do the new "COT" Nascar body-I hope they do it right!!!


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

*cars*

i like the fords the best and out of those i like texaco havoline car. does anyone have any of the new dodge cars they made? if so post a pic.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Nascar!!!*

I like the way you think RZ, Chevrolet on the front row!!! Here a couple of pics of some old school cars I did a few years back. I guess you can tell the age by the paint schemes. The DW car is a favorite because of the 5 different colors used. The Western Auto was made from dry transfer letters. The hood logo is from scratch. All 12 cars on the front stretch are customs, mostly made from Tyco bodies. Lifelike cars in the background. Hope you enjoy!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Which Dodge cars are you looing for Team D.V.S.??? RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

What did the man say, Boogity Boogity Boogity??? Here they come out of turn 2, 4 wide, door to door, bumper to bumper, "da...n" it don't get much better!!! Sorry Nascar fans, I got a little excited !!! Who started this thread anyways??? Thanks RZ........ RM


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

*Nascar*

Man Nice Collection Hilltop ! I Like The Wall Marks On The Track That Looks Sweet! 

Here Are The Dodges, I REALLY LIKE THE TWO RED AND BLACK CARS!


----------



## ogarfield

*Nascars*

Here's some of mine. Clear bodies by me, T.O.P. all hand painted on AFX's or G+ cars. No decals, all freehand on the inside. I did these around 1990....................Tom http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g108/ogarfield/nascar1980s005.jpg 
http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g108/ogarfield/nascar1980s006.jpg

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g108/ogarfield/nascar1980s003.jpg

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g108/ogarfield/nascar1980s002.jpg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

DVS, Did you make the AMP car??? If so what color green did you use??? Lifelike is suppose to be releasing one later on this year. Those cars you had pictured, should still be available. Do you need the site links? Also the marks on the walls are real, I didn't paint them on. The walls have taken a beating!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ogar, you got a smooooth touch with the brush man!!! Those look like decals!!! Great work, especially to be done backwards, inside out!!! RM


----------



## bumpercar88

How about some Superbirds?


----------



## bumpercar88

Any Petty fans out there?


----------



## bumpercar88

Any Penny Parsons fans?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

bumpercar88 said:


> Any Petty fans out there?


Heck yeah!

Can you make the pic smaller? :freak:


----------



## bumpercar88

Sterling Marlin?


----------



## bumpercar88

Oops!


----------



## bumpercar88

Sorry Can't fix the Petty pics, tech support (my wife) is already asleep!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Petty who???


----------



## Ligier Runner

Lovin' all the pics gentlemen. :thumbsup:

Hey Hilltop! I just picked up the Matchbox Goodyear transporter on the bay as seen in your one pic. It looks like a really nice little truck and I can't wait to add it to my layout. Got a decent deal on it too. 

Keep posting pics y'all!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The Goodyear looks good LR, I had all the diecast at one time. I starting collecting the trucks to match the slotcars. I ended up selling the whole diecast collection at a good time, as the the value of them has dropped. They just flooded the market. Now the shipping charges cost more than the truck!!! Glad you found one... RM


----------



## Slott V

A slot car racer actually owns one of the original #17 DW stock cars. I saw pictures of it on a race report somewhere.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Slott V, DW always had good looking #17 cars whether you liked him or not. I know I'm on the wrong forum and I hope I don't pi...s anybody off, but I wanted to share these Nascar Pinewood Derby cars with you. My kids and I, mostly me I will admit, built these many years ago. DW lives in Franklin Tn. about 20 minutes from me. RM


----------



## Ligier Runner

Those are super nice looking.


----------



## AfxToo

Team D.V.S. those lexan COTs look fabulous. Awesome paint job.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Petty who???


 


_D A N G !_


----------



## ogarfield

*Nascars*

Here are a couple S-Birds, Pete Hamilton & Dick Brooks...Both my T.O.P. bodies hand painted... The 40 has a brass panned T-jet I raced in the early 1970's in Indiana & Ky. HOPRA series....The 32 is a built Quad lammed AFX from 1973...........Tom http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g108/ogarfield/brooksbird003.jpg http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g108/ogarfield/brooksbird002.jpg


----------



## roadrner

Some great looking stockers, especially the vintage Winston cups. Just need some more Torinos, Chevelles, RRs and some of those big Monte Carlos of the mid 70's.  

Those were stock cars! Watch them on Sunday and head to the dealer on Monday. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TEAM D.V.S.

*Cot*

Afx I Did not Paint Those, But I Thought They Deserve To Be Posted Since They Were Nascars, And Damn Sweet Looking ! the guys name is bob dame and i guess he is selling them. in the pic they are sitting on a g-jet. here is his email if anyone is interested. i dont know him but he sure does some nice work!

[email protected]


----------



## Montoya1

Pretty sure the painting of those Dames was done by another guy. You can buy his bodies (he trades as HOST) from http://www.slotprospeedway.com/


----------



## jph49

Here are a few vintage Nascar t-jets. Jim Clark's Fairlane, driven in one race (I believe it was Rockingham), Friday Hassler's Chevelle, and David Pearson's Fairlane. All are repaints of the original release of JL pullbacks.

Patrick


----------



## bumpercar88

Hilltop,
An entire field of Pettys, way too cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

BC88, I just started picken em up when I can find good deals. Maybe one of these days I'll get enough and quit buying the Petty cars, I doubt it though!!! Maybe get one for every one of the "The Kings" wins... RM


----------



## Marty

*Tim "The ToolMan" Taylor NASCAR*

Fantasy livery LifeLike Superbird:



Marty


----------



## Marty

*Magnet Car MoPar NASCAR*










Marty


----------



## Marty

*Hail To The King!!*



bumpercar88 said:


> Any Petty fans out there?






















Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hail yea Marty!!! Nice assortment of Mopars you got there!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet -- 

Nice collection of Mopars Marty!

You should post the Petty PT Cruiser. :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog

Here are a couple of my TJETS NASCARs I did a while back

Had to remove pictures from my web site to make room for new stuff.

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog

And a couple more these are TFX's AFX bodies shrunk to TJET size


Roger Corrie


----------



## Slott V

*Greg Williams COT paint jobs*

HA I was waiting for Roger to chime in here. I'd like to see the line of vintage stockers he has! Sweet.

Here are more of Bob Dame's new COT lexan bodies that were painted by Greg Williams of AHORA. These were posted on my BBS from an Arizona GJet Benefit Race run during the Daytona 500. Simply amazing. The decals all came from Patto's Place in AU.


----------



## Slott V

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Slott V, DW always had good looking #17 cars whether you liked him or not. I know I'm on the wrong forum and I hope I don't pi...s anybody off, but I wanted to share these Nascar Pinewood Derby cars with you. My kids and I, mostly me I will admit, built these many years ago. DW lives in Franklin Tn. about 20 minutes from me. RM


* Threadjack, sorry *

RM- I'm surprised they allowed the cut wheel wells like that. Very cool pinewood cars! You have an uncanny knack for details. I can't find pics of the #12 Ryan Newman NASCAR car I did for my nephew, but the best pinewood car I ever did by far was this Toyota CV88 GTP for my friend's daughter. She won a trophy with it. She made the decals on my computer so it wasn't _all_ me...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Slott V, (Sorry guys, I know we're on the wrong thread, but our DW conversation got us going.) I like your blue/white color combination. The decals, windows, headlights, etc. add the finishing touch, nice choice!!!
The wheels on the Tide & WA cars are standard wheels. I added strips of wood to both sides of the original block, to make the fenders. Then I had to hollow out the inside block to get the weight down to 5.0 oz. The car was legal by the rules. I enjoyed the pinewoods as much as my kids!!! RM


----------



## fastlap

I have only collected Petty cars in the larger 1/64 scale. (no t-jets) I see Marty has a great display. Here is my question. What were the latest Petty car to hit the market. Two of the last I got were the 43 Andretti with the multiple front to rear stripes and the Mattel 43 Cherrios Dodge. Anything esle come out lately? Like in the newer LifeLike Dodge body, etc.? I not interested in every variation of decals, just one of each 1/64 new paint scheme.


----------



## bumpercar88

In case any of you missed the Craftsman race, in a nut shell....


----------



## bumpercar88

Some more racing...


----------



## bumpercar88

I'm not trying to steal the thread


----------



## Ligier Runner

I like those bumpercar! Way cool! Your handywork I assume?


----------



## videojimmy

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/Dale82Wrangler1.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/wendell1.jpg

both are die cast coversions


----------



## Montoya1

videojimmy said:


> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/Dale82Wrangler1.jpg
> 
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/wendell1.jpg
> 
> both are die cast coversions


----------



## bumpercar88

Ligier,
About 50 - 50. I'm still learnig. Patto's decals are forgiving and can often hide minor mistakes ;-) If I see a nice custom on Epay that's a steal I'll jump on it.


----------



## Montoya1

Did everyone see Pattos do peel-and-stick now.

Used them on our P3E bodies and so far so good.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking cars Roger and Bmpr88!!! I likes them Nascar boys!!! and keep the pics coming!!! RM


----------



## rudykizuty

All custom LL 'xcept for # 3.


----------



## tomhocars

Some nice cars.I'll have to take some pictures.Tom


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Nice cars Rudy!!! Please tell more about the LL cars!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty

RiderZ said:


> Nice cars Rudy!!! Please tell more about the LL cars!!!:thumbsup:


Got them from a guy on eBay that does custom paint work. They're a bit pricey, but the work is very good. A far cry better than I can manage, so it was worth it to me. He is also a great guy to deal with. 

I don't know what HT's policy is on throwing eBay dealer's names around, so PM me if you're interested, and I'll send you his name.


----------



## bobhch

bumpercar88 said:


> I'm not trying to steal the thread


Jerry that Hawaiian Tropic car makes me think of the Canon Ball Run movie...Nice cars! 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Ligier Runner

Has anyone seen the COT cars some guy has up on the bay? They are VERY sharp. I believe he said they were resin castings. He starts bidding at $30 - $60 depending on the car. I saw an Earnhardt Goodwrench "fantasy" COT with the bidding at $74.


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Picked up a few more "M" chassied LL cars for my stockcar fleet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking cars RZ, Glad to see the Chevy's up front, even on home tracks!!! RM


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Thanks H-T ! I really like these LL "M" cars.Whenever i feel like running a few laps these are the cars i reach for.Running some AJ's gumdrop slip-on's at 12volts is a blast.


----------



## brownie374

The Chevys are out front because there isnt any toyotas on the track!lol


----------



## rudykizuty

RiderZ said:


> Thanks H-T ! I really like these LL "M" cars.Whenever i feel like running a few laps these are the cars i reach for.Running some AJ's gumdrop slip-on's at 12volts is a blast.


I've found that I also prefer the M chassis. Unlike the T, it tends to get a little sliding action in when maneuvering around a curve. 

Nice collection, Z. I like seeing the bowties up front as well.....whatever the reason


----------



## BKracer

yes lads,even the Black Knight dabbles in nascar.....BUT FOR GOD'S SAKE PLEASE DON'T TELL ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!:jest:the greengold was that pink and black attack pullback body.one of my favorite- all time- out of the box bodies is that superboid!!!


----------



## shooter8115

*pics*

hey guys 

i tried to post my stock car pics but they are to big i have them in my pic if ya want to look


----------



## fastlap

*here 'ya go*

Are you ready to be bored to death???
Like BK, don't tell anyone I use to be a closet Nascar modeler....:thumbsup:

The bunch pulled from the cases.

First the Petty cars. Can't forget Kyle too! The 7-11 was a old Regal painted by hand for my then, 14-15 yo brother to race. He turns 40 this year.


----------



## fastlap

*next*

Then I started with painting the available hardbodies. I was a fan of King Richard, Bobby, and Darryl. The 7-11 and Hardee's were for my little bro'. All were hand painted. No HO sponsor decals were used except for the little available AW sponsor decals on the fenders at that time. I thought I did a decent job on Allison's #22 Miller car.


----------



## fastlap

*next*

Then I went into my vacuform stages with both Butyrite<sp> and styrene. I started to get my interior skills down with the styrene subjects. I thought I was making headway with the #3 and #28 cars. You be the judge.


----------



## fastlap

then I did this styrene vacuform which garnered me the 2001 HOPRA National Concourse Champ. I think I did an OK job?


----------



## fastlap

*last from Gar*

Then I moved on to resin casting. These are the last stock cars I modeled. The #20 car is mine. All the Jr. cars are gifts I gave to my brother every Christmas. he is a huge Jr. fan. The funny thing is, his two boys are Kenseth and Johnson fans respectively. I will be making them each a car this coming hloidays and from here on out. It's tradition.

*All photos from this and the above posts were taken this morning.*


----------



## RiderZ

*!!!*

Nice bunch of stockcars you have FastLap!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

Ligier Runner said:


> Has anyone seen the COT cars some guy has up on the bay? They are VERY sharp. I believe he said they were resin castings. He starts bidding at $30 - $60 depending on the car. I saw an Earnhardt Goodwrench "fantasy" COT with the bidding at $74.


Walthers will be having LifeLike CoT's in both single car and twin packs by August, those cars will be bought to replace all of the older cars that will be given away in a few weeks. Here's the already painted line up of 18 cars. 10 more are in the paint shop waiting for decals. 










Still to come are the #9 and #19 Dodges, #1 Pennzoil and #15 NAPA DEI cars, #00 Burger King Monte Carlo, #11 Hooters Ford, #61 Hooters Hotel Ford, #97 Irwin Tools Ford, #71 Real Tree Monte Carlo and #49 NWO Pontiac. 28 cars total.


----------



## LTjet

The only thing missing from the Penzoil car are the smell of exhaust from it. This is an awesome car!!!!!!!


----------



## fastlap

*thank you*

Thank you!! 

If you would like to see more of this car, I can take as many photos you would like. It was a labor of love and it would take a paragraph to list all the little details I tried to emulate in this model. It actually runs too!. Just not very good on these tires. If I was to put regular slot car tires on it, it runs just fine, as it is a stock LifeLike "M" chassis. 

Thanks again, Gar


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Posessed Pennzoil !!!*

Fastlap, That is truley a labor of love!!! I can see a lot of the details that went into that car, were you posessed or on medication??? Man that is some time consuming work, I wish I had that much patience. Looks fantastic and for it to run also!!! Just too, too, much!!! Thanks for sharing!!! RM


----------



## vaBcHRog

fastlap said:


> then I did this styrene vacuform which garnered me the 2001 HOPRA National Concourse Champ. I think I did an OK job?


Gary in 1989/90/01 shoot I have to go in the attic and look at the trophy as I can't remember the year. It was the year the HOPRA Nats was at Bedford PA.

It was my first NATs and I entered a Dale Wltrp Tide car I did up. Bob Weichbrodt loaned me an interior for the car and I came in second  However the first place car was incredible. It was a lexan Zerez Thunderbird. Everything even all the contingency decals were hand painted from the inside. Full interior full engine hood that came off. I do not remember the guys name but he did simply amazing work. Maybe Bob remembers?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Pete McKay

Very nice. We don't do much concourse building here, wish we did. I could really get into some of that.


----------



## fastlap

Roger,

That's cool. Do you still have the Waltrip car? The Nats I entered was held here in Chicago in '01. Actually, I think it was either Frantfort or Mokena to be exact. They are side-by-side suburbs located on the far southside. I think the name of the place was "A Place to Race". It was owned (now closed) by Mike Marek, who's brother Steve was outstanding at detailing and concourse from the old M.A.R.A. club! Seems in the old days I always came in 2nd to Steve in the areas concourse events. It made me a better modeler for sure. I can take a photo of the Nats trophy tonight. 

Bob, can tell better stories about the MARA slot car club. That was a fun race club. I was more a fringe racer, that entered as many concourse events as I could.

If you look at the Folgers car, it is a homemade clear vacuform body I did with most the advertising painted (backwards) from the the inside. I'll post more photos of that car tonight also.

Randy, thanks for the compliments. Nope, I wasn't on meds when I did the Pennzoil car. I think I had abotu 60 hours into that one. I was trying to make a statement at the Nats since I had went underground from slot cars for about 10 years. That's a story in itself. 

Gar


----------

